# Business Idea



## scando (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi

Don't know if someone has suggested this as a business idea but thought I would bounce if off the community. Basically this misses has a old 206 CC which we are looking to P/X for a newer car ( BMW 1 series already sourced ). The company are offering us £700 for P/X. I'm saying to her let me detail it and sell it for £800 and with that £800 buy another 2nd hand car and let me detail that and sell that on for £1000 . Buy the next car for £1000 and detail that and sell for £1200 and so on and so on. OK. . may only sell a car once a month but all these extra £200 here and there will help and eventually we can either A) spend the money on a nice holiday or B) I can put it towards a GTR ;-)

I suppose basically i'm setting up a one car show room!

Any ideas? Thought? Anyone actually do this for a living?


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

i think its a great idea but the being relistic it might be challenging some cars you will make more on than others good luck to you tho :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Have a read of this first - http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rig...econd-hand-cars/second-hand-cars-your-rights/

One problem car and that could see your profits gone.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

sounds like a fantastic business, have you sold used cars before? 

In this current climate its a right nightmare, I would strongly advise you to proceed with caution


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I used to do this... but I don't have much time these days, and the good old scrappage scheme put an end to a lot of older nice cars around my way...



But for the most part, it's hard work, and maybe, maybe you make a couple of pounds on each car, once ALL expenses have been worked in... 

:thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I think there is a limit to how many cars you can "trade" in a year as I think this has been brought up before.

You've got two assumptions as well, first is that the car will gain any kind of value and two that it will sell. The other issue you have is that your time and detailing supplies will take a hit and will it really cover the £200 extra you think you'll get?

Also depending on how far you take the detailing (i.e. machine polishing) what happens if something goes wrong and you strike through for instance


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't forget you would need to think about car tax and insurance. Also a problem would be how long it takes to sell a car now days


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

I say give it a go - you wont know for sure until you try it and at this point you have very little to lose....basically you can try an extra business line for the cost of a Pug 206 cc that you are considering getting rid of anyway.

Have a bash and best of luck


----------



## scando (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Guys/Girls

Thanks for all the feedback. Its one of them isn't it. It may work it may not work. Only one way to find out. . . FIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT! One problem car that I cannot shift that develops a engine fault after I have bought it and costs £500 to repair and all the money/profit is gone. 

To be honest never thought about the tax and insurance. . guess I would have to get some trade plates . . . Any one know how to do that?

As for the current climate of selling cars I think theres never a good time to sell a car. If someone wants a 206 CC and doesn't mind the 105000 miles on the clock and is willing to pay £900 then good for me. . it would be a good first car for a young lady who has just past her test for the summer . . . . infact talking of summer it maybe easier to sell this car in the spring/summer then the monsoon season that we are having now.

Thanks once again for all the feedback. I do like the friendliness of this forum. Everyone is willing to help everyone else out. I'll keep you informed of how I get on.


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

I think it's a good idea BUT there will not be no money in it for you !! Also every time you buy a car and your not a trader you will have to add a name to the log book ( means more owners ) :thumb:

I'd still say go for it !!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

scando said:


> To be honest never thought about the tax and insurance. . guess I would have to get some trade plates . . . Any one know how to do that?


The clue is in the name... they are for trade... not a part timer with no real business just trying to make a few pounds...

I can't remember all the ins and outs, but I have a proper Ltd (part time) company, and I still didn't get them....

But I do get my trade/fleet insuance, which means I can have loads of cars, loads to buy and sell for a really good price! 

:thumb:


----------

